# Columbia Taper



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have the Columbia Taper (the black one). From day one it leaks out of the side. Around the axle. Messy and a little annoying.
Any idea how to get that to quit? Aaron told me to put a dab of silicone in the right place and it will quit. But the axle has to turn, so where do I put that dab of silicone?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Tim mine did the same drove me nuts! I put a bead of silicone around removable plate so it squeezed into sides let it set over night no more leaks.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you. Do you have trouble getting the plate off then? And does your have the grenade pin? Mine keeps falling out. Bought a new one cuz I lost the old one. This one is just as loose and keeps falling out. Think I would rather have the screws like the Tape Tech.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

The first time I took it off stuck a bit but its been fine. No pin problem still tight and I pull my lid off everytime I'm a clean freak with it it gets used it gets cleaned.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

for me that sounds like bad factory design and it's not my problem to fix:either you fix it for me or give me the money back and I look for something better


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

sdrdrywall said:


> The first time I took it off stuck a bit but its been fine. No pin problem still tight and I pull my lid off everytime I'm a clean freak with it it gets used it gets cleaned.


I pull the pin and take the plate off each time to clean, too. Can't figure out why it is loose. Doesn't seem like there is any reason it should wear and get loose. There is no pressure on it.


----------



## dieselman350 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have one of those leaking piles myself and I hate dirty tools


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

dieselman350 said:


> I have one of those leaking piles myself and I hate dirty tools


_I took the plate off yesterday and put a dab of silicone on the axle. Going to wait a day or two and spin the axle and hope the silicone seals just good enough to stop the leaking. Drives me nuts to have mud coming out the wrong places!

_


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> _I took the plate off yesterday and put a dab of silicone on the axle. Going to wait a day or two and spin the axle and hope the silicone seals just good enough to stop the leaking. Drives me nuts to have mud coming out the wrong places!
> 
> _


So Tim how'd you make out with your taper get it to quit leaking?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for asking, SDR! Putting the silicone around the shaft behind the plate worked the magic. Also putting a little dab around where the grenade pin is, and that makes it just tight enough to keep it from falling out whenever it felt like it. So, I am happier with the taper.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Glad to hear it. :thumbup:


----------

